

How to become a better designer - philiplindblom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm0x4zKUqVc

======
chrisbennet
The link sends me to a video for a "Telemetry Alliance" product. Could the
original poster fix the link?

~~~
philiplindblom
Well - The video is the answer to how to become a better designer.

